# Night time bathroom habits



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So each night I get Binky out to pee and poo before bed. She always pees, but very rarely poos. First thing In the morning she will do 2 poos one after the other. I always get quite worried that she stuffs her face at 8 or 9pm but then sleeps 'fully loaded' until the morning...anyone else's puppy not do a night time poo?


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

We usually get a night time one but it's tricky to pick up in a dark garden!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I suspect when she goes down to 3 meals a day and her last meal is between 5 and 6, then she will poop before bed (it will have had time to work its way through!!)
Certainly that is what Kiki now does.
I have found that if we go for a walk round the block (5mins) she always poops and pees. Easier to pick up when street lit!
Of course the collie just says Yay another walk, lets go further,lets go faster... but then that is collies for you!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit has rarely pooed before bedtime and as a young pup, it seemed he pooed his whole quota in the morning! I think if they do this then their body just gets in to this routine as he rarely poos before bed now, even though he's on 2 meals a day and his last meal is at 6. It might be to do with the fact that their bodies are more tired before bed and have already gone into some kind of 'shutdown' mode! x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi, I tend to feed last meal at 7pm then both of mine normally poo before bedtime but don't worry about it too much as others have said once down to three meals you can space the meals out so that the last is around 6-7 pm. X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks all! I think she is def in the habit of not pooing pre bedtime..at least it means I can stop standing in the garden in the rain for 30 mins waiting!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper always does two poos one after the other! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Jasper always does two poos one after the other!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is funny as the weeks are moving along I can see the pattern. She front loads all night D) and then does 2/3 first thing one after the other! I swear she should be a bloke..


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Same here! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

